# Professional Photo



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has anyone had professional photos taken of your dog -- or you and your dog? 
How did it work? Did you like the results?
I would love to have this done but it is VERY expensive here. My mom keeps telling me to check with wal-mart or target to see if i can bring her into their photo studio where prices are much lower. But I am waiting until thanksgiving break to do that. 
I found a place close to my parents that has the cutest photos but just the sitting fee (no photos included) is at least $150. EEK -- I'll just have to look at the poses on the internet and try to do them with my dig camera!

Check out their site.

I love the bluebonnet one and can't wait until the spring to take bella to get one of those!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Wal Mart, Target and those stores don't allow you to bring in dogs to be photographed, but the Picture People (something like that--can't quite remember) that specialize in kids photos do them. You have to call ahead and make an appointment, they only do them at certain hours, and the dog has to be in a carrier, of course. I had Oliver photographed several times, the last time six months before his death, and the photos are priceless to us. I made an impression of his pawprint and mounted it next to his photo (they sell a kit called Babyprints with the molding material, matting and frame), and it came out wonderful. I also added a lock of his fur tied in a ribbon to it. It is one of our favorite mementos of him.
Quincymom


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Nicole916--If you check my profile, those pictures were professional. My friend is a pro photographer. He was wonderful and patient. Even though I got a lil deal (teehee) he's cheaper, but we live in TN. Sorry. 

I have a suggestion though. Go to a park with nice scenary or a botanical garden and take pictures of your baby there. Good luck!







and I hope you don't have to spend too much money!


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 6 2004, 09:34 PM
> *Hey Nicole916--If you check my profile, those pictures were professional.  My friend is a pro photographer.  He was wonderful and patient.  Even though I got a lil deal (teehee) he's cheaper, but we live in TN.  Sorry.
> 
> I have a suggestion though.  Go to a park with nice scenary or a botanical garden and take pictures of your baby there.  Good luck!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


ButterCloud, 
Those are great pics and exactly what I'm looking for!!! I have a friend that is great w/ taking pics and he might be able to do it. He's not a professional but he did my family's picture and it looks great. The down side is he is in Korea for a while for work. I'll tell him as soon as he gets back he has to take our pictures!

Quincy's mom -- I looked up Picture people and they have one in my area! They also have really good prices. I am going to book an apt soon to get some pics while she is still a puppy and then maybe some in about a year.

Thanks again! I love hearing about everyone's experiences!

Also, we got an notice that petsmart is doing pictures with santa so we will for sure go get those! Yipee...i can't wait till christmas!









Nicolle


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2004)

I think it is great that you will have professional shots done. But..for other people...the secret of good pics is just to take a lot...and you will come up with some knowckouts. I do have a mild photography background..we have always had a darkroom in the house and my kids got in to it as wel. the best pics of the boys have been the ones I have taken myself. My daughter who has a 4 year old understood this ver well and when I look at pics of my grandson the ones that are really the best are the ones she has taken though she has also used a professional photographer.
There are no better subjects than animals and dogs.
It is just such fun to take pics of the dogs for me..I do it all the time...
Don't you guys point the camera at you maltese often and sometimes very well?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2004)

woops meant to say animals and KIDS. Even if there is spell checkI get to excited to press it. Sorry for typos..hope u understood my feelings anyway.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I love taking candids. I love to catch people at their most natural moment. I'm not a professional but I love it and I wish I new more. I want to take classes but it's expensive







.


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

Vita,
I love candids as well! The main reason I want professional pictures is becuase I live alone and I want a picture or two of me with Bella. I did try to take some with the timer on my camera...lets just say those are funny to look at. Imagine telling the pup to pose then count to ten! most of them she wasn't even in the picture and several is just me running after her!









Nicolle


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

We have gotten pictures taken at The Picture People before with our skin kids!!! They are wonderful! The pictures are all taken on the ground...floor level...not up on a pedastal/table thing like Walmart and others. Every time we have been the workers were patient and accommodating!!!


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Also with the Picture People they do a pose where the dog is looking up towards the camera--like how you see him most of the time. Turned out great.
Quincymom


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Nicolle916--Try to take a picture of Bella on a small, high table so she wouldn't move. My babies were on a small table in those shots in my profile.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i wish i lived closer to you....i take them...i charge 20 an hour you can check my pics out here:
http://www.pbase.com/ladymontava/pet_portraits


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Nov 7 2004, 09:24 PM
> *i wish i lived closer to you....i take them...i charge 20 an hour you can check my pics out here:
> http://www.pbase.com/ladymontava/pet_portraits
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15319*


[/QUOTE]

You're baby's a supermodel! No wonder your pictures look super perfect







.


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Nov 7 2004, 11:24 PM
> *i wish i lived closer to you....i take them...i charge 20 an hour you can check my pics out here:
> http://www.pbase.com/ladymontava/pet_portraits
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15319*


[/QUOTE]


Those are GREAT! I wish you were closer! I love the one with the fire fighter hat! too cute


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916+Nov 8 2004, 01:09 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are GREAT! I wish you were closer! I love the one with the fire fighter hat! too cute








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15338
[/B][/QUOTE]


They are great! What a fun job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This time of year a lot of shelters and rescue groups do pet pictures as a fund raisers. Our local SPCA does pictures taken with Santa every year. Area vets dress up as Santa and pose with an endless stream of dogs and cats! Even some of the pet stores like Pet Supermarket and Petsmart do pictures this time of year. I'd check around in your area and see if anything like that is available.

I had Lady's picture professionally taken a few years ago and a co-worker suggested I send it into a 365 Days of Dogs calendar contest. She was one of the winners, believe it or not, Miss July 6, 2004! Here's her picture:


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

theres a place in the mall (eventhough they dont allow dogs in the mall, you can still walk your dog to the picture place...its stupid). anyway, its called Picture People and they have props and stuff and you can pay $40 and you get unlimited 30 minute sit-ins for the whole year. and then you probably have to pay A LOT of money for the actual pictures. lol. 

http://www.picturepeople.com/clubs/portrait_club.asp?sm=8_1


its awesome. check it out!







we're probably going to do this some time soon. i was hoping by my birthday, but the dogs were acting bad and i had chem and calc tests.







anyway, i'll tell all of you how it goes when i do it (some day).


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 8 2004, 08:18 AM
> *This time of year a lot of shelters and rescue groups do pet pictures as a fund raisers. Our local SPCA does pictures taken with Santa every year. Area vets dress up as Santa and pose with an endless stream of dogs and cats! Even some of the pet stores like Pet Supermarket and Petsmart do pictures this time of year. I'd check around in your area and see if anything like that is available.
> 
> I had Lady's picture professionally taken a few years ago and a co-worker suggested I send it into a 365 Days of Dogs calendar contest. She was one of the winners, believe it or not, Miss July 6, 2004! Here's her picture:
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That picture is too cute!! How fun to get into the calendar, that is so awesome!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Nov 8 2004, 06:51 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


They are great! What a fun job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15347
[/B][/QUOTE]
its not my job, but it is a fun hobby thanks


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 8 2004, 08:18 AM
> *This time of year a lot of shelters and rescue groups do pet pictures as a fund raisers. Our local SPCA does pictures taken with Santa every year. Area vets dress up as Santa and pose with an endless stream of dogs and cats! Even some of the pet stores like Pet Supermarket and Petsmart do pictures this time of year. I'd check around in your area and see if anything like that is available.
> 
> I had Lady's picture professionally taken a few years ago and a co-worker suggested I send it into a 365 Days of Dogs calendar contest. She was one of the winners, believe it or not, Miss July 6, 2004! Here's her picture:
> ...


[/QUOTE]








i love the photo !! and her outfit !! and her little towel !!!!


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh, that photo is too cute! Thanks for sharing
Quincymom


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 8 2004, 08:18 AM
> *I had Lady's picture professionally taken a few years ago and a co-worker suggested I send it into a 365 Days of Dogs calendar contest. She was one of the winners, believe it or not, Miss July 6, 2004! Here's her picture:
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15351*


[/QUOTE]

Marj, that photo is absolutely adorable. I'm sure you must treasure it. Gotta be one of the cutest doggy photos I've ever seen... no lie!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 8 2004, 07:18 AM
> *This time of year a lot of shelters and rescue groups do pet pictures as a fund raisers. Our local SPCA does pictures taken with Santa every year. Area vets dress up as Santa and pose with an endless stream of dogs and cats! Even some of the pet stores like Pet Supermarket and Petsmart do pictures this time of year. I'd check around in your area and see if anything like that is available.
> 
> I had Lady's picture professionally taken a few years ago and a co-worker suggested I send it into a 365 Days of Dogs calendar contest. She was one of the winners, believe it or not, Miss July 6, 2004! Here's her picture:
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That is very cute!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Nov 9 2004, 08:08 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is very cute!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15522
[/B][/QUOTE]


How exciting! It is a very very cute photo!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

When my first Maltese, Rosebud, was getting on in years I decided to have some professional shots done. I knew she didn't have much time left and I wanted something to memorialize her. I decided to have the shoot done in black and white to make it a little more "artsy'. And since she was white (duh) it made b/w work well. 

The photographer I chose is known regionally for her candid shots and she's been published in quite a few magazines and books. She came to my home and we spent a couple hours trying to get some good shots. Of course Rosebud was a moving target and it was tricky. She took a ton of shots and we ended up with 6 that I really liked. I had hoped to have one large portrait but none of the shots really worked for that purpose. So I had all 6 matted together and framed in one large frame. In one of the shots, her mouth was sort of open, so I had the framer attach a long-stemmed fabric rose to her mouth area so it looked like she was carrying around a rose (to go with her name...Rosebud). 

It is now one of my most cherished possessions and I'm so glad that I have this tribute to her to hang on my wall. If I get a chance, I'll post a photo of it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, I'd love to see a picture of Rosebud!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catchers Mom_@Nov 9 2004, 09:22 AM
> *When my first Maltese, Rosebud, was getting on in years I decided to have some professional shots done. I knew she didn't have much time left and I wanted something to memorialize her.  I decided to have the shoot done in black and white to make it a little more "artsy'.  And since she was white (duh) it made b/w work well.
> 
> The photographer I chose is known regionally for her candid shots and she's been published in quite a few magazines and books. She came to my home and we spent a couple hours trying to get some good shots. Of course Rosebud was a moving target and it was tricky. She took a ton of shots and we ended up with 6 that I really liked. I had hoped to have one large portrait but none of the shots really worked for that purpose. So I had all 6  matted together and framed in one large frame. In one of the shots, her mouth was sort of open, so I had the framer attach a long stemmed frabric rose to her mouth area so it looked like she was carrying around a rose (to go with her name...Rosebud).
> ...


[/QUOTE]


That is AWESOME! I would love to see that!!!
You MUST post a picture!!!


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Check the petsmart website. You can check to see if they are going to be at your local petsmart soon. There's one coming to mine Nov 17-19th and I will be taking Gizmo. They are also doing the pictures with Santa Dec 5th. It's $5.99 for 1 - 5x7 and wallet sizes, and its a $5 session fee.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

The PetCos in my city have a photographer come in once a month. The sitting fee is like $15.


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Oh I totally forgot. Checkout www.petsphoto.com


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 9 2004, 09:23 AM
> *Oh, I'd love to see a picture of Rosebud!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15530*


[/QUOTE]

OK.... Your wish is my command!!  

Here it is... two different angles.... It was hard to shoot because of the glare of the glass.....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

That is so sweet!!! I know that must mean SO much to you!!!
That just brings tears to my eyes....(can't find an appropriate smilie.. -_- )

Anyway, thanks for sharing..that is truly beautiful!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catchers Mom+Nov 9 2004, 06:18 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK.... Your wish is my command!!  

Here it is... two different angles.... It was hard to shoot because of the glare of the glass.....


















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15629
[/B][/QUOTE]


THat is so neat....Rosebud is beautiful


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Nov 9 2004, 10:14 PM
> *THat is so neat....Rosebud is beautiful
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks!









She had an overbite.... I think that is what it is called when the lower teeth/jaw stick out somewhat like a bulldog...... Well when her mouth was slightly open, it would look like she was smiling with her top teeth showing (even though it was actually her bottom teeth that were showing).... it was really cute!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Nov 9 2004, 10:13 PM
> *That is so sweet!!! I know that must mean SO much to you!!!
> That just brings tears to my eyes....(can't find an appropriate smilie.. -_- )
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks so much for your kind remarks. Rosebud was indeed a special dog, at least to me she was. I hate to "brag" but she did have a really great personality. Here are a couple sentences from a long note her vet wrote me after she was euthanized in June 2002:

"I'll always remember Bud's vibrant, outgoing personality. Her greetings and goodbyes, and her "zest" for treats in the exam room! She certanly had a personality that endered her to everyone. We are blessed to be able to share our lives with such wonderful little animals. Rosebud will be greatly missed by all who knew her. I've so enjoyed being her veterinarian."


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kallie/Catchers Mom,
Thank you so much for sharing. It makes me for sure want to get some pictures taken. I am researching my options and I will share the pics and the experience when it happens.

Nicolle


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a wonderful collage and tribute to your Rosebud. Thank you so much for sharing it with us.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That is so sweet! Rosebud was beautiful!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Awww... that is sooo sweet... I wish I did that with my other dog that passed away this past Feb.







We did get an artist to paint his picture after he passed away... its really good. I highly recommend the artists... it is pricey though. 

I'm taking Kodie for xmas photos wed! I cant wait! I will post them ASAP.


----------

